# Motor Of Choice



## dxmadman (Dec 29, 2011)

Im plan to build a motor bike this winter,I want something other than a 80cc grubee or sky hawk. What are some other engine options or ideas out there. Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 29, 2011)

you can build a whizzer which will end up being kinda expensive but it'll be way worth it or you can build the 4 stroke chinese kit. Check http://www.ezmotorbike.com/ for different options


----------



## mason_man (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with military, the whizzer will be well worth it!


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 29, 2011)

*Whizzing Away*

Are Whizzer kits available? I seen em a few years back, You guys r right a whizzer would be a better investment.


----------



## mason_man (Dec 29, 2011)

dxmadman said:


> Are Whizzer kits available? I seen em a few years back, You guys r right a whizzer would be a better investment.




whizzerworks.trpod.com

Whizzer Fred's Classic Motorbike Parts 330-770-4324 in Ohio

Ron Houk in Calif. 714-996-6323

Here's a few of them. Ray  Oh by the way these are vintage whizzer guys.


----------



## harpon (Jan 8, 2012)

*China Girls!!! 66 or 50cc.*

The way to go I think- at this hobby for almost three years Have two builds- One 66 and one 50- both have their points, but I build 'em light-  Cruiser frames for clearance and then 700c and 27" tires.
 Motors and parts are cheap and available.

No major alterations that way- no wider cranks- I still want a real peddable BICYCLE-  diamonds frames leave the tank in the way and chainstays too narrow-
the 50 is really really light and fun- with a 39 alloy back gear I get up to about 25
The 66 is more powerful but heavier- 34 alloy sprocket- I cruise at 30 and that's on the speedo-

Very convenient and the motors are simple- 2 strokes are a bit louder, but with no internal oil the teardown isn't messy.

Here are my two builds on youtube in sound comparison after installing dampeners.

[video=youtube;k3ejWhPVZaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3ejWhPVZaY&list=UUOcL4qNa1PxaUzgfjeERryg&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]

Most people use the kit gears and run at near full throttle, but if you gear them up, you can get a nice cruise without the motor wide open and then less vibration.

Here's the blue 66 Micargi cruiser now painted silver with 34 alloy sproket:


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

Powered by a variety of engine types and designs, the motorized bicycle formed the prototype for what would later become the motorcycle.


----------

